# osgood schlatter's disease - my little girl



## Zac495 (Jul 18, 2010)

My daughter has osgood schlatter's disease. Her knees are extremely inflamed. She's a high level allstar cheerleader (cheer with gymnastics). 

Anyone know anything about this? I know it's not the end of the world - that it's a growing disease, and that she'll be fine. I know things could be way worse. Just seeing if anyone knows more about it. I'll be calling a specialist tomorrow, but TUGGERS are special and often have personal background on things - not looking for you guys to be doctors. THANKS!


----------



## Patri (Jul 18, 2010)

My sons have had it. Never heard of it in a girl though! My 15 y.o. has the worst case his coach has ever seen. Very knobby knees. Can't do anything about it. They grow through it, though it can be painful.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 18, 2010)

Patri said:


> My sons have had it. Never heard of it in a girl though! My 15 y.o. has the worst case his coach has ever seen. Very knobby knees. Can't do anything about it. They grow through it, though it can be painful.



Could they continue their sports? Did they need braces?


----------



## Kay H (Jul 18, 2010)

My oldest son had it.  Most common in boys.  Painful as pre or early teen (forget which).  No pain now but ugly lumpy knee as adult. No treatment for him.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jul 18, 2010)

Ellen,

I spent 15 years in my previous career covering high school and college athletics, and one piece of advice I'd offer in any context is that most of the athletes I covered and got to know thought that, in retrospect, they and their parents placed too much importance on high school athletics.

In the end, it's a very fleeting experience that has very little impact on the rest of their lives.

Everyone de-emphasizes it at some point. If this is that time for your daughter, she's probably just walking a way a little sooner than the inevitable, and for very good reasons.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 18, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> Ellen,
> 
> I spent 15 years in my previous career covering high school and college athletics, and one piece of advice I'd offer in any context is that most of the athletes I covered and got to know thought that, in retrospect, they and their parents placed too much importance on high school athletics.
> 
> ...



She loves this sport - I understand it's not the be  all end all of anything. But IF she can continue, I want her to. She's actually doing allstar - not high school - but that's probably neither here nor there. I hope this isn't the end, but if it is, well, that's life. Thanks!


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jul 18, 2010)

Zac495,

I had osgood schlatter's disease as a teenager and had to curtail my sports activity earlier than I expected (eighth grade if I remember correctly.) Prior to developing the disease in my left knee I was one of fastest on the outdoor track at my school. 

If memory serves me correctly the disease manifests itself as a pulling force from the patella tendon. In my case the doctor described it as the patella tendon protuding between bones at the top of my shin. The area becomes becomes inflamed, painful and swollen. 

To this day I still have the somewhat hardened lump just below my left knee cap and the disease manifested itselfy over 50 years ago. 

When I was drafted in 1968 I had been off of the track for nine years even though I wish that I could have run in College.  At the age of 24 I was still in graduate school when the Army came calling.  The good news was there was a medical examination shortly after I arrived at Boot Camp and the doctors enforced a take it easy approach with my physical training so that I could build up the knee over time to meet the requirements of the Basic Training final physicals during the eighth week of training. It was tough; but over time and by following instructions, I was able to meet all the physical requirements and fullfilled my duty in Viet Nam. 

Take it from some one who has had the disease, it is very very important that your daughter follow the advice of her orthopedic specialist. The pain can be excruiciating if she trys to persevere against a doctor's advice. If  she eventually wants to again participate in the sport that she loves she must do as directed by the specialist.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 19, 2010)

Goofyhobbie said:


> Zac495,
> 
> I had osgood schlatter's disease as a teenager and had to curtail my sports activity earlier than I expected (eighth grade if I remember correctly.) Prior to developing the disease in my left knee I was one of fastest on the outdoor track at my school.
> 
> ...



Thanks, DAve. We are seeing the best next Monday - Rothman Institute. I'm guessing she may still be able to fly but not tumble - so she may be able to continue to participate on the team, but not as a tumbler. 

I'm kind of in shock. I will update next week. For now, she'll do nothing and we'll take a wait and see and DEFINITELY listen to the doctor approach. No way will I risk my kids' long term health for sports, don't worry. I really appreciate your post.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck Ellen!


----------



## suzanne (Jul 19, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and your daughter and hope you both get good news from the specialist.

Suzanne


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 19, 2010)

I am not an orthopedic surgeon but I am a physician. Current medical literature suggests that cheer leading is the most dangerous high school sport there is.  There are far more injuries in cheeleading than in football, hockey, soccer, or lacrosse.  One of my patients recently ended her cheerleading carreer when one of the other girls got mad at her and deliberately let her hit the ground after being tossed in the air. I was seeing her for the blunt trauma to her kidneys and blood in her urine.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck to your daughter and you, Ellen.  I'm sure you'll be able to help your daughter through this if the worst comes to pass and she has to give up her sport.


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 19, 2010)

*High School athletics important*

My wife and I have 50 plus combined years of teaching and find that sports,and/or some meaningful school activity helps develop character,leadership,perseverance,discipline and team working together. We disagree that the importance is overemphasized. We hope your daughters can continue to play sports and if not some other meaningful activity can be found.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 19, 2010)

cgeidl said:


> My wife and I have 50 plus combined years of teaching and find that sports,and/or some meaningful school activity helps develop character,leadership,perseverance,discipline and team working together. We disagree that the importance is overemphasized. We hope your daughters can continue to play sports and if not some other meaningful activity can be found.



I agree - THANKS. It may be fleeting - I don't expect her to be a professional cheerleader (no such thing anyway). But I do think it helps kids stay off drugs and off the streets. 

Thanks sjuhawk_jd, Suzanne, and Susan!

Piano - you're right -but this is one of the top allstar groups in the tri-state area. No one would drop her on purpose - ever. They have highly trained coaches as opposed to some of the high school programs (OF COURSE there are some excellent HS programs, but not all high schools can find a qualified person who wants to coach).But I do know it's a dangerous sport. I don't think cheerleading is worse than some other sports like gymnastics as far as THIS disease, but yes, I know it's scary.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jul 19, 2010)

Ellen,

My son had Seivers disease- which is a similar problem in the ankles.  The bone grows faster than the ligaments and tendons can keep up with and there is much pain as a result.  Usually it is seen in boys and esp if they have long, lean bones and are in a growth phase.  He had to stop running and doing sports for about a year but is better now.  Still has to wear supportive shoes with an insert in the heel.

With Osgood-Schlatter I believe she will have to stop sports for a while to let it heal.  Hopefully she will then be able to return to her cheerleading.

tlwmkw


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ellen,
Good luck with your daughter!! As the mother of 3 very active boys I understand how important sports can be in the life of a teenager. My middle son had some trouble with Osgood Schlatter's during high school. He loved lacrosse and was still able to play but always used a brace on his knee. 
Wishing for the best for your daughter.


----------



## stratusnj75 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tug is amazing.  I had this as a kid 20+ years ago, so I read the thread out of interest yesterday morning.  Then I pick up my step-daughter from her fathers house and he is like "She has to go to the doctor, her knees hurt, especially when running."  Now she is 13 years old.  I am like, "I am pretty sure I know what it is.  I had it as a kid, and was just reading about it online this morning"  Getting her a doctors appt but it is funny how things work sometimes.

Devin


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 21, 2010)

*Federal Judge Rules Cheerleading is Not a Sport*

I personally think this is a gross miscarriage of justice to all those who risk bodily injury in cheerleading.  
This article is from FoxNews and the Associated Press.

 HARTFORD, Conn. -- A federal judge in Connecticut has ruled competitive cheerleading is not an official sport for schools looking for ways to meet gender-equity requirements.

U.S. District Judge Stefan Underhill said competitive cheerleading is too underdeveloped.

The ruling comes in a lawsuit filed by members of the volleyball team at Quinnipiac University. The players sued after the school announced last year that it would eliminate the team for budgetary reasons.

The school replaced it with a competitive cheer squad to stay in compliance with the 1972 federal law that mandates equal opportunities for men and women in athletics.

Quinnipiac has 60 days to come up with a plan to keep the volleyball team and comply with gender rules.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 21, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> I personally think this is a gross miscarriage of justice to all those who risk bodily injury in cheerleading.
> This article is from FoxNews and the Associated Press.
> 
> HARTFORD, Conn. -- A federal judge in Connecticut has ruled competitive cheerleading is not an official sport for schools looking for ways to meet gender-equity requirements.
> ...



It's very upsetting. If it were deemed a sport, there were been mandated safety standards.


----------



## Mel (Jul 21, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> It's very upsetting. If it were deemed a sport, there were been mandated safety standards.


That's exactly what the Judge meant, whe he indicated it was not developed enough as a sport to trump the Volleyball team.  Quinnipiac is a 10-minute drive from here, and I know several students there - we attend the occasional Women's Hockey games there as well.  The Volleyball players were not trying to disrespect the Cheerleaders - in fact they fully support a move to strengthen their sport - but Cheer is what many would consider a "club" sport.  Not long ago, Women's Ice Hockey was in the same situation (and still is at some schools).

The school tried to count Cheer as a women's sport so they could cut the Volleyball program, while still claiming to offer equitable opportunities to play intercollegiate sports.  It's not really about what is considered a sport, but what is considered a _varsity sport_.  It is about schools looking for ways to circumvent Title IX, which requires schools to offer equivalent opportunities - either proportional numbers of female and male athletes, increasing opportunities moving toward parity over time, or lack of interest among female (or in some cases male) students.

When Competitive Cheer meets all the qualifications to count as a Varsity sport, they will be counted.  Perhaps the participants need to put some pressure on to do what is necessary to meet those requirements.  And maybe when they do that, it will also become a safer sport.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mel said:


> That's exactly what the Judge meant, whe he indicated it was not developed enough as a sport to trump the Volleyball team.  Quinnipiac is a 10-minute drive from here, and I know several students there - we attend the occasional Women's Hockey games there as well.  The Volleyball players were not trying to disrespect the Cheerleaders - in fact they fully support a move to strengthen their sport - but Cheer is what many would consider a "club" sport.  Not long ago, Women's Ice Hockey was in the same situation (and still is at some schools).
> 
> The school tried to count Cheer as a women's sport so they could cut the Volleyball program, while still claiming to offer equitable opportunities to play intercollegiate sports.  It's not really about what is considered a sport, but what is considered a _varsity sport_.  It is about schools looking for ways to circumvent Title IX, which requires schools to offer equivalent opportunities - either proportional numbers of female and male athletes, increasing opportunities moving toward parity over time, or lack of interest among female (or in some cases male) students.
> 
> When Competitive Cheer meets all the qualifications to count as a Varsity sport, they will be counted.  Perhaps the participants need to put some pressure on to do what is necessary to meet those requirements.  And maybe when they do that, it will also become a safer sport.



If you watch competitive cheer, you will see the kids are extreme athletes - it IS a sport. It's ridiculous that it isn't considered one. And it's insulting. But this thread was about my little girl's knees, so I'm backing off the topic. THANKS for caring about her!


----------



## pjrose (Jul 21, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> If you watch competitive cheer, you will see the kids are extreme athletes - it IS a sport. It's ridiculous that it isn't considered one. And it's insulting. But this thread was about my little girl's knees, so I'm backing off the topic. THANKS for caring about her!



Oh good grief.  Some people just don't realize how much those kids put into it.   Ellen, I know your daughter has been pushing her body to its limits, and certainly hope they can help her knees! Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## Mel (Jul 22, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> If you watch competitive cheer, you will see the kids are extreme athletes - it IS a sport. It's ridiculous that it isn't considered one. And it's insulting. But this thread was about my little girl's knees, so I'm backing off the topic. THANKS for caring about her!


I wasn't in any way saying competitive cheer doesn't rise to the level of a sport - it clearly does.  I am very familiar with the Quinnipiac case, because it is local.  

It is unfortunate that so many take the wrong message from this ruling.  The judge indicated that it wasn't a function of this sport "not being a sport" but of not qualifying to count as a _varsity_ sport.  There are specific qualifications as set out by law, and the Competitve Cheer program does not meet those qualifications.  (It came down primarily to the requirements of a governing body, and a set season).  The judge noted that Cheer should eventually qualify as a varsity sport, once it meets the qualifications.  I think it was clear, at least locally, that the Volleyball players had great respect for the members of the Cheer team, as athletes, and were reluctant to do somthing to hurt their program, but it came down to forcing the school to follow the rules.  Who knows, because they were also found guilty of manipulating the numbers, they might need both Cheer and Volleyball after all (at least until they get a Women's Rugby team going - that's the latest plan, because Rugby is apparently less expensive than Volleyball).  This may end up being what the supporters of the Cheer programs need to get the schools involved in establishing an appropriate governing body. It certainly has drawn attention to the fact that Cheerleading isn't what it was 20 years ago.

As to your daughter, I do wish her well.  Maybe by the time she's ready to compete at the college level (if she so desires), the situation will have improved.  In the meantime, I hope she follows the specialist's advice, even if it means giving up her favorite sport for a while.  Maybe it won't come to that, if the specialist can come up with an appropriate treatment plan.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 22, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> If you watch competitive cheer, you will see the kids are extreme athletes - it IS a sport. It's ridiculous that it isn't considered one. And it's insulting. But this thread was about my little girl's knees, so I'm backing off the topic. THANKS for caring about her!



ZAC495:

Your welcome.


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Ellen, 

This is a very interesting post. I'm so sorry that your daughter is going through this and wish her well. My prayers are with you all. 

My husband had this and still has the bony protrusions. I don't know exactly what he did when he was diagnosed, but do know he played high school basketball until then, and quit. He still has problems kneeling, but other than that, is a very active 45 year old.  He did a lot of windsurfing in his twenties, hikes, climbs 40 foot tall trees, was in the military, etc. 

We have two daughters who are just turning 12 and 10. Both dance. Not competitively, but seriously - meaning 10-12 hours a week.  They sometimes have people say they aren't "sporty," or "athletic."  Hah! I'd like to see some of those "sporty" kids have the stamina or control dancers have! So I know where you are coming from, Ellen!  Cheer requires everything gymnastics does, and puts it into a team/trust setting - where they must rely on each other, as well as their own skills. No question that your daughter is quite an athlete! It is unfortunate that these skills are not given the same respect and funding as others. 

Anyway, it reminds me to keep an eye on my girls as they hit puberty, my oldest already has been diagnosed with a slight degree of scoliosis, and this, too, can significantly increase during rapid  growth spurts. I am hoping the muscle strength she develops through dancing can help with this as well. (Yes, it breaks my heart just thinking about it, as she is a beautiful dancer - I keep praying it won't increase in severity, and that it will remain mostly unnoticable) So if either one also develops Osgood Schlotter's (sp?) due to genetics, the next few years could really be trying for us.  - 

Anyway, hang in there, and keep us updated. We care


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 26, 2010)

scrapngen;955042, thanks - yes, keep your eyes open because this disease hits many kids - the active ones really notice it. So we went to the best today -  Rothman Institute - and they said she can do whatever she wants - it may just hurt. He gave her an RX for physical therapy and said knee braces may help - use ice -but that she won't do any long-term harm. Zoe decided she is going all out  - back to tumbling, stunting, everything. Junior 5 (level 5 is the highest team you can be on until college - junior is age 11 - 14),  here we stay!
THANK YOU  everyone for caring!
Ellen


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 26, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news for your daughter!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

So glad to hear that your daughter's doctor gave the okay for continuing her cheering!

elaine


----------



## Mel (Sep 7, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> scrapngen;955042, thanks - yes, keep your eyes open because this disease hits many kids - the active ones really notice it. So we went to the best today -  Rothman Institute - and they said she can do whatever she wants - it may just hurt. He gave her an RX for physical therapy and said knee braces may help - use ice -but that she won't do any long-term harm. Zoe decided she is going all out  - back to tumbling, stunting, everything. Junior 5 (level 5 is the highest team you can be on until college - junior is age 11 - 14),  here we stay!
> THANK YOU  everyone for caring!
> Ellen


I know this thread is a bit old, but I just read some news that is relevant for Zoe.  USA Gymnastics will provide oversight for college level competitive cheer programs.  The association of 6 colleges has changed its name to  National Collegiate Acrobatics and Tumbling Association, to reflect the difference between sideline Cheer and competitive Cheer.

They plan to seek "emerging sport" status with the NCAA as early as next year.  I don't know how this will play out at Quinipiac, the local university involved in the lawsuit previously mentioned, but I think it's a positive step.  Maybe more colleges will start teams in the future.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mel said:


> I know this thread is a bit old, but I just read some news that is relevant for Zoe.  USA Gymnastics will provide oversight for college level competitive cheer programs.  The association of 6 colleges has changed its name to  National Collegiate Acrobatics and Tumbling Association, to reflect the difference between sideline Cheer and competitive Cheer.
> 
> They plan to seek "emerging sport" status with the NCAA as early as next year.  I don't know how this will play out at Quinipiac, the local university involved in the lawsuit previously mentioned, but I think it's a positive step.  Maybe more colleges will start teams in the future.



REALLY!!!! Thanks for sharing!  (we need a tug icon that tumbles rather than just sideline cheers!)


----------

